# Homeland Security says IE is now unsafe to use?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

First the Heartbleed bug and now this? 

Does anyone know about this? And please, no bashing of IE -- I happen to like it's interface better than Chrome or Firefox, which I also use occasionally. I'm just wondering why Homeland Security is involved but there's nothing from Microsoft directly. 



> A security flaw in Microsoftâs Internet Explorer browser revealed this weekend âcould lead to the complete compromise of an affected system,â the Department of Homeland Security says . Officials recommend that users use alternative browsers until Microsoft fixes the issue and releases software updates.


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/still-use-internet-explorer-dont-2014-04-28


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's all over the internet. Seems suspcious coming so soon after the XP support cutoff.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

One of the reason May just be because IF you are still using XP, you can ONLY upgrade to IE8.
The newest and most secure IE version is IE-11. SO you see those that have XP have been left in the dust because you can Not upgrade to the latest version on IE.
And they (MS) is already working on IE12 and will be released next year. 
SO those on XP and IE8 will be at that time 4 versions behind the times. And each new version of IE is more secure then the previous one, and so on.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You can either use a different browser, such as Firefox or Chrome, or disable the Adobe Flash plugin for IE. You won't like web browsing without Flash though.

Expect a patch for this very soon in your automatic Windows updates. Of course XP users won't be getting a patch.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use Win 7 on the desktop and Win 8 on the laptop both running IE11. I have an XP but have disconnected it from the web for now. None of the articles I've read state it is only the older IE versions. I'm using Firefox right now and don't like it -- I hope Microsoft fixes it soon!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone else think this is a scare tactic by Microsoft to get people to upgrade from XP and earlier versions of IE?
I work IT Support and that was the first thought of 3 of us when this story broke.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

IE has always been unsafe to use... I've avoided it like the plague for years... Always slow and clunky, not to mention a security flop.... 

Started with Netscape, used Safari, chrome, firefox... and a few other odd ball browsers that have been out over the years..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> None of the articles I've read state it is only the older IE versions.


The bug is believed to exist in IE versions 6 through 11, which includes virtually all IE versions in use today.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Discussing IE and no bashing? For me, kind of like reversing the wind with my shop vac hooked up in reverse! jk


----------



## Andrewhill (Jul 2, 2013)

Microsoft is fixing it for xp according to cnn.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Just got an urgent work-related email to NOT use IE until further notice. A hacker could access via your browser. Was from our own tech guy. Instructed not to use the following:

&#8226; Microsoft Internet Explorer 6

&#8226; Microsoft Internet Explorer 7

&#8226; Microsoft Internet Explorer 8

&#8226; Microsoft Internet Explorer 9

&#8226; Microsoft Internet Explorer 10

&#8226; Microsoft Internet Explorer 11

I would say time to switch browsers. At least for now.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Microsoft just put out the update to fix it. Downloaded it on the Win 7 and Win 8 computer. The update for XP is forthcoming. 
I've not enjoyed the Firefox experience -- will be glad to get back to IE.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I use Chrome due to past problems with IE. We have a desktop running Windows 7 and my laptop uses Windows 8 (not 8.1).

Just now as I was reading this thread on the desktop, *IE* TURNED ITSELF ON AND WAS TRYING TO OPEN MY YAHOO email account. 

Due to the Target credit card mess over black friday, I had to change every password, so IE could not open it. Very unnerving. I have not opened IE in about 6 mos. 
Maybe because they are shoving out the "fix" but very odd.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

They said that explorer is not safe 
So I dropped Microsoft Explorer browser and started using Mozilla Firefox browser*.*
After a week I like Firefox better.
*:banana:*


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use Firefox. I really have not liked IE in a long time.

I occasionally use Chrome and may see about merging to that for at least 1/2 the time.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ii wonder if this is why my online banking will not accept my scanned checks. Keeps saying that my browser needs updating? Making me nuts it is. Finally got a version of java 32-bit that seems to be working with fire fox but not with IE which I prefer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> Ii wonder if this is why my online banking will not accept my scanned checks. Keeps saying that my browser needs updating? Making me nuts it is. Finally got a version of java 32-bit that seems to be working with fire fox but not with IE which I prefer.


I doubt it as the problem has been fixed for a couple of weeks now. I'm happily back to IE. I did not like Firefox at all. -- too slow and cumbersome.


----------

